# Photos from my hikes



## LzyWrldDstryr (Jun 17, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

I just wanted a place to share my photos of the hiking I do around the Allegheny County Areas of Pennsylvania. I take photos of everything from trees to fungus to spiders. I also have an Instagram if anyone's interested: instgram.com/jessejayhess 

I hope you enjoy.


This one's an American Daggermoth Caterpillar







The Old Man in the Woods Mushroom







A Hickory Tussock Moth Caterpillar














A massive Wolf Spider







Some Coral Fungi







A black and yellow garden spider































































































































































































Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ursamajor (Oct 6, 2015)

"One who cannot love her smallest creations, cannot claim to stand before Nature." - Takashi Amano


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Some nice shots and a beautiful area. So different looking than the woods in California!


----------



## JonWalter (Apr 30, 2018)

Hey,
Excellent photos. Tell me please what kind of camera you used?Very juicy colors and high quality photo.
Looks like canon camera,Canon EOS 50D or something like that.
Jon


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Gave you a follow.


----------



## SueD (Nov 20, 2010)

Very, very nice pics. Amazing what you can see when you're really looking.


----------



## Makol (Oct 10, 2018)

Excellent photos. Share location too


----------

